# Ferret breeding?



## GalaxyMeow (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm always looking for new things to do! I love all small animals and rodent, no matter what (Even if they resemble little kangaroo hamsters or furry pigs! ), and have recently been super interested in ferrets, degas and chinchillas (Oh my!)

It would be _years_ (And I mean years, 7+ because I am going to vet school, moving...etc. In hopes to help a couple others from another forum with a North American hamster association. I am still a minor and have just a hint of knowledge in genetics and hope to start by breeding small rodents like hamsters, or watching the two people with their hamster breeding that are starting the association. I think it would be interesting to breed ferrets too! Over here, I've only seen two live ferrets... yep. Only two . I suspect that the mills for ferrets aren't as huge as the dogs cats and hamsters. And these two were from breeders from an ethical local shop.

Would this be a good idea? I mean, I have over 7 years to gather knowledge about ferrets, about breeding them and their genetic lines. Thanks in advance!

*DISCLAIMER:
I do not encourage backyard breeding or breeding without knowledge, or just for fun. It would be for learning and introducing more ferrets to the area. Getting recognition around here?*


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

where abouts are you from? I only ask as if America/Canada there are loads of mills breeding ferrets. I think you need to make sure that their isn't many ferrets in your area, also are their many people interested in having ferrets? as breeding ferrets is a big responsibility.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

i used to rescue and rehome ferrets.

please dont, the world doesn't need ferret breeders

aside from that, referring strictly to your learning curve point, a starting point is to identify the correct classification


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I agree ferrets are over bred, but I do feel the world needs responsible honest caring ferret breeders. I breed myself the odd litter, but I keep any ferrets I breed meaning I take any responsibility for lives I create. 

Tails and trails is right though, ferrets shouldn't be bred as an experiment. I rescue ferrets too, I always will as sooo many need help.


----------



## GalaxyMeow (Nov 18, 2014)

Ah, okay! Sorry it's been such a long time haha. Where I am, I've only seen about 2 ferrets in my life as I mentioned so I didn't know that the mills were a big problem. I won't then, just an idea!


----------

